# Lazaar



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2015)

Difensore classe 92 del Palermo. Oggi ha fatto un grandissimo gol.

Come vi sembra?

Video al Secondo Post


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Renegade (12 Aprile 2015)

I classe 92 decenti sono altri.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2015)

Bel giocatoretto ma non chiamiamolo difensore


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bel giocatoretto ma non chiamiamolo difensore



Però è ancora talmente giovane...

Gli esterni come lui sono un pò penalizzati adesso. Gli esterni sono terzini oppure ali molto offensive, non credo che rientri in nessuna delle due.


----------



## Jino (13 Aprile 2015)

Chi segue il calcio anche minore lo conosce già da svariati anni, meritava qualcuno che investisse su di lui, chiaro per una big del campionato sia più difficile e si cerchino maggiori certezze e giocatori più pronti. Ragazzo da tenere sicuramente d'occhio.


----------

